# Finally got the 06 A6 wheels on the C5 A6!



## dale_gribble (Aug 22, 2007)

Took 10mm spacers, 35mm bolts and 225/40R18s to get a decent fit. Personally, these wheels are some of the best looking C5 A6 combos I have seen. That's me though, and I am biased.


----------



## KINETIC1 (Nov 1, 2003)

*Re: Finally got the 06 A6 wheels on the C5 A6! (dale_gribble)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Finally got the 06 A6 wheels on the C5 A6! (dale_gribble)*

Hey Dale
Looks good. Just need to lower it a little to close the gap and it would look great.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------

